# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Tabletki poronne- arthrotec

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam do zaoferowania 12tabl, poronnych. Kupione w aptece, wczoraj zastosowane 8z nich, zaskutkowaly po niecalych 6h, sprzedam za 1/2 ceny danej w aptece, doliczajac tez "lapowke", która zostala wzieta przez farmaceute.

Jeżeli jakas z pan, jest przed "zabiegiem" i chciala by porozmawiac, dowiedziec sie jak mi pchli, czy też jakiejkolwiek inne pytania, proszę pisać.
Jak i również jeżeli, któraś z was jest zainteresowana zakupieniem, zapraszam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oszusci uwaga
ARTHROTEC I CYTOTEC NIE JEST PAKOWANY W PLASTIKOWE POJEMNIKI !! TYKO W BLISTRY NIE ODBIERAJCIE PRZESYLEK BEZ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAKUPEM !!!

Jeśli uda ci sie zakupić uczciwie to daj znać !!! chcemy zrobić listę uczciwych sprzedawców i oszustów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 50mg. Cena w zależności od ilości zamówionych tabletek. Możliwość wysyłki. Mail: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tanio.724568631

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poronne
TABLETKI 
Oferuje skuteczne w praktyce: doustnie,dopochwowo

Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer


Doustnie dający 97% skuteczności. 


10 TABLETEK 350 ZL

12 TABLETEK 500 ZL


Wysylka oczywiscie ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana nie jestem pseudo lekarzem
lecz osoba prywatna NA PEWNO CI POMEGE

UWAGA CYTOTEC,ARTHROTEC sa tylko i wylacznie 
w listkach nie luzem,nie w plastikowych pudelkach

729264911

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą. 

Możliwy odbiór osobisty.

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Wysyłka gratis !

Tel 511.600.651
email : edytamarzec@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki lub całe opakowanie. 15zł/szt. Całe opakowanie (20szt) 250zł. Możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości (koszt 22,65zł). Info dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12tbl. 180zł, całe opakowanie (20tbl.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Iwona2890

Polecam wszystkim pewnym dziewczyną które są zdecydowane na przerwanie ciąży kontakt z panem Robertem 577_840_828 Procesjonalnie mi pomógł jetem mu wdzięczna bo nie stać mnie na utrzymanie dziecka a tabletki od tego pana mi pomogły szybka wysyłka i stały kontakt telefoniczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19zł, Pocztą Polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Magda23

Witajcie. Zostalo mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonnych z mojego udanego zabiegu. Tabletki sa naprawde bardzo skuteczne i jesli jest jaka dziewczyna w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to moge je odsprzedac. Tabletki przepisał mi zaprzyjazniony lekarz ( ginekolog). Moge je wyslac potrzebujacej osobie. Magda 502-427-780

----------


## bdvgh19

Sprzedam oryginalny zestaw z Women on Web. Tabletki szły do mnie zbyt długo, dlatego kupiłam drugi zestaw z Women Help Women. Posiadam korespondencję i oryginalne opakowanie. Możliwy odbiór na terenie Warszawy. 
Kontakt: bdvgh19@gmail.com

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- obawiasz się, że jesteś w ciąży,
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- rozważasz aborcję,

Telefon - Chat – Email ZAUFANIA

tel.: 586 915* 915
email: k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .p l
chat: w w w.n e t p o r a d ni a .p l

Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oferujemy skuteczne i bezpieczne środki wczesnoporonne które mamy naprawde sprawdzone i ktore możemy polecic z czystym sercem swoim bliskim. Leki są wypisywane przez naszego ginekologa z ktorym jestesmy w scisłej wspołpracy i pochodza z polskiej kliniki. Oferujemy rowniez Pańswtu stały kontakt z ginekologogiem podczas stosowania tabletej jak rowniez oferujemy wizyte kontrolną po zabiegu. Cena zestawu tabletek ktora jest potrzebna do skutecznego zabiegu to 250zl. Zestaw składa sie z 12 szt.tabletek z grupy mizoprostol, czyli substancji stosowanej z zachodnich klinikach aborcyjnych. Preferujemy odbiór osobisty jak rowniez prowadzimy wysyłke na terenie kraju. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży. Boisz się, nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl
Jesteśmy, aby Tobie pomóc. Mamy dla Ciebie czas. Napisz, zadzwoń.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak zawsze szybko i konkretnie.

Do zaoferowania mam następujące środki:
- Arthrotec 75 mg (Diclofenac sodium).

- RU-486 (Mifepristone).



Ceny w zestawach:
- Arthrotec 12 tabletek + RU-486: 300zł


Oczywiście dyskrecja w każdym przypadku jest na najwyższym poziomie, paczki są pakowane  koperty bąbelkowe, dodatkowo zabezpieczone od środka przed uszkodzeniem.

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości
Leki w oryginalnych opisanych blistrach data ważności do 2020 roku

Zapraszam.

575.893.965

----------


## poronne eu

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

*Posiadamy* 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

*WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ*
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )


Jak zamówić❓ *Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE 

Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
TABLETKI PORONNE: Misoprostol (CYTOTEC lub ARTHROTEC) i Mifegest

INFORMACJE 

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !

Tabletki są pochodzenia aptecznego i szpitalnego, oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

Zestaw podstawowy do tygodnia 12 to 300zł

Leki są skuteczne do tygodnia 20 po doborze odpowiedniej dawki 

Twoje dane są całkowicie bezpieczne.

WYSYLKA

Dyskrecja 
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Płatne na miejscu u kuriera lub na Poczcie
Czas dostawy to 1-2 dni od zamówienia przesyłka jest na miejscu
Kontakt podczas stosowania leków

JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW


pod nr telefonu 575 893 965

Wysyłka również zagranicę


NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e .p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog zabiegi farmakologia tanio cały zakres A-Z

Przywracanie cyklu miesiączkowego usg badania

ZAPRASZAM 100% SKUTECZNOŚCI.
TEL 514-610-072

----------


## pomoc24

Drodzy państwo nie słuchajcie tych żałosnych oszczerstw!!!
WALKA konkurencji Która sobie nie radzi i sama oszukuje kobiety w Potrzebie wypisuje numery innych sprzedawców by zepsuć opinie 

numer 577.405.753 uczciwy sprzedawca wysylki tylko za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą możesz otworzyć paczke i sprawdzić co kupujesz 

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie
ZADZWOŃ:
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zostały mi tabletki. 1 Mifepristine i 4 tabletki Mizoprostolu czyli prawie 98%skuteczne. U mnie zadziałały 4 tabletki Mizoprostolu. Już jestem po o wszystko się udało.
Proszę chętna osobe o kontakt chętnie pomogę albo napisze gdzie ja kupiłam te tabletki.
aniaziemiewicz@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam zostały mi tabletki. 1 Mifepristine i 4 tabletki Mizoprostolu czyli prawie 98%skuteczne. U mnie zadziałały 4 tabletki Mizoprostolu. Już jestem po o wszystko się udało.
Proszę chętna osobe o kontakt chętnie pomogę albo napisze gdzie ja kupiłam te tabletki.
aniaziemiewicz@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Oferuje tabletki poronne oraz zabiegi w klinice w Polsce.

Oryginalne zestawy tabletek wraz z Ru486 skuteczne do 18 tygodnia.
Leki doustne i dopochwowe.
Bardzo ważne jest podanie jak najdokładniejszego tygodnia ciąży.
Przy prawidłowym stosowaniu 100% skuteczne.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
Natychmiastowa wysyłka.
Wysyłki ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.
Podczas stosowania pozostajemy w kontakcie aż do końca do wykonania testu bądź wizyty lekarskiej.

Zamawiasz---Otrzymujesz--- Sprawdzasz--- Płacisz

Ekspresowa, dyskretna wysyłka na adres domowy,pracy,czy wskazanej Placówki Pocztowej.

Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek. Płatne dopiero po sprawdzeniu zawartości.
To jest najuczciwsza forma. W ten sposób masz pewność że nie zostaniesz oszukana.

Wysyłka również za granicę
Zapytania, zamówienia pod nr 574.775.418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Abym była dla Pań jeszcze bardziej wiarygodna wstawiam zdjęcie Farmaceutyku który w ostatnim czasie jest bardzo pożądany przez polskie kobiety a mianowicie ADIPEX RETARD który czyni cuda w odchudzaniu. JEST ON NIEDOSTĘPNY DLA PRZECIĘTNEGO KOWALSKIEGO tylko osoby z branży są w stanie go sprowadzić. Ja go posiadam.

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 519.796.536
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

519.796.536


Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 519.796.536
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak nieuczciwie zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu. Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabiegu . Jestem do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służe fachowym wsparciem Kontakt 512 204 079  ​Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości.Dyskretnie.
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny posiadam duża ilosci popularnego wsrod kobiet leku o nazwie Arthrotec przeznaczonego do dyskretnej domowej kuracji. Leki sa w orginalnych aptecznych opakowaniach posiadam paragon zakupu widoczny rowniez na zdjeciu. Służę pomoca medyczna w tym zakresie jak i bogatym doswiadczeniem.  Zainteresowanych prosze o kontakt 502-427-780 . 
> Ps. Wiekszosc osob ktore tu oferuja wam tabletki to zwykli oszuci wiec naprawde uwazajcie i zawsze weryfikujcie sprzedawce proszac o zdjecie z aktualna data obok. Procz mojej oferty jeszcze jest tu jedna osoba ktora sie oglasza pod numerem 512-204-079 a reszta to zwylki naciagacze ktorych nalezy omijac szerokim łukiem


Oszustka nie polecam !

----------


## pomoc.leki

Tabletki Poronne

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston i Mizoprostol


w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691



Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartośći czyli można otworzyć paczke przed 
zapłatą i wszystko dodładnie sprawdzić

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Pigułki wczesnoporonne gwarantują powodzenie w przerywaniu ciąży w 99% przypadków.
Tabletki na usunięcie ciąży, zarówno Misoprostol jak i Mifepristone



Oferujemy najskuteczniejszy zestaw leków do 12 TYG. ciazy w cenie 450zł



w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691

Tylko u nas kupisz oryginalne leki poronne i zestawy tabletek aborcyjnych. Pomożemy Ci bezpiecznie przeprowadzić aborcje w domu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
PONAD 8LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!

FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABO_RCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

TABLETKI POR_ONNE
Kontakt TYLKO I WYŁACZNIE

SMS ABOR_CJA 

 tel 519.649.881

KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych abor_cja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 12 tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%


1.ZESTAW LEKOW DO 7 TYG (mifepristonee.)

koszt: 300zł




2. ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYG Misoprost. 200 oraz tabletka Ruu486 (mifepristonee.) 
500zl


oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt SMS odpowiem na wszelkie pytania




Mifepristonee (RuU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostoll - powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ARTHROTEC 12SZTUK SPRZEDAM
KONTAKT
rafalglo1988@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalnie, zapakowane w w orginalne opakowanie co jest gwarantem Twojego bezpieczenstwa oraz powodzenia zabiegu. Udzielam pelnego wsparcia podczas zabiegu oraz służe wieloletnia praktyka w tematyce aborcyjnej. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Justyna27

Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalnie, zapakowane w w orginalne opakowanie co jest gwarantem Twojego bezpieczenstwa oraz powodzenia zabiegu. Udzielam pelnego wsparcia podczas zabiegu oraz służe wieloletnia praktyka w tematyce aborcyjnej. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Justyna27

Skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego stosowania dyskretnie w domu bez nadzoru lekarza. Tabletki orginalnie, zapakowane w w orginalne opakowanie co jest gwarantem Twojego bezpieczenstwa oraz powodzenia zabiegu. Udzielam pelnego wsparcia podczas zabiegu oraz służe wieloletnia praktyka w tematyce aborcyjnej. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------

